# Head Light deflectors



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

Hi all, we are heading over to France next month, anybody got any suggestions on where to stick the head light deflectors on our Lexington RV.
Thanks Dave & Janet


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you checked to see if it is necessary on your vehicle as a lot don't
need alteration.
David


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We are going over next month as well, I have not checked yet, but I assume any of these deflector kits would be adaptable. I think I still have one I bought from Halfords and never used. Obviously it depends on what shape your lights are, instructions are supplied for most.
Must check at the weekend when I get to Newbury :? 8O 8) 

Dangerous


----------

